
Cro – elegant reactive services in Perl 6 - bmn__
http://mi.cro.services/
======
bmn__
Accompanying presentation explains the design from the ground up:
[http://jnthn.net/papers/2017-spw-sockets-
services.pdf](http://jnthn.net/papers/2017-spw-sockets-services.pdf)

